# Cycling...?



## tashelby (May 10, 2012)

Ok, so. I added the first fish (4 Red Wag Platties) to my new tank Friday (5/11) night. 4 days later, they seem happy -- very active with healthy appetites. Now, I'm using the API Master Test Kit, and not only has my pH gone up to 8.0 (whoa...), but the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels are all reading 0. A good thing for ammonia and nitrite, but I thought a level of 20-40 was healthy for nitrate? What am I doing (or not doing) wrong? Very confused... and is the pH level something to worry about? This is going to be a community tank, and I thought the pH was supposed to be lower... around 7.0?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You may need a little more time to register some ammonia, but you will. A cycle with fish will take 3-8wks to complete.

On the ph, are you using all distilled or RO water or are you on a home softner? That ph is fine for the fish you chose.


----------



## tashelby (May 10, 2012)

just plain old tap water. town water at that. hard, but not sure HOW hard.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay. I would just be sure to drip acclimate new fish when you get them...just don't get anymore until the cycle has completed. How big was this tank?


----------



## tashelby (May 10, 2012)

36 gallons. maybe i've just jumped the gun a bit, huh? i've never been accused of being a patient person... lol


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

tashelby said:


> Ok, so. I added the first fish (4 Red Wag Platties) to my new tank Friday (5/11) night. 4 days later, they seem happy -- very active with healthy appetites. Now, I'm using the API Master Test Kit, and not only has my pH gone up to 8.0 (whoa...), but the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels are all reading 0. A good thing for ammonia and nitrite, but I thought a level of 20-40 was healthy for nitrate? What am I doing (or not doing) wrong? Very confused... and is the pH level something to worry about? This is going to be a community tank, and I thought the pH was supposed to be lower... around 7.0?


Hello tash...

Depending on the size of the tank, four fish may not be enough to start the cycling process. If you don't get trace readings for ammonia or nitrites in the next few days, then I'd add some more fish. As long as you monitor the water for the above pollutants every day and change 25 percent of the tank water when needed, the fish will be fine. There won't be time for the ammonia and nitrites to get too high and hurt the fish. Nitrates at low levels won't hurt the fish. 

Don't fret over the pH. Other than the rare species, most tropical fish can adapt to the majority of public water supplies.

Keep pluggin',

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

tashelby said:


> 36 gallons. maybe i've just jumped the gun a bit, huh? i've never been accused of being a patient person... lol


It is hard to wait. 4 fish should be good for that size tank. I only added 5 for my 75g and at one point had to do daily water changes.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

tashelby said:


> Ok, so. I added the first fish (4 Red Wag Platties) to my new tank Friday (5/11) night. 4 days later, they seem happy -- very active with healthy appetites. Now, I'm using the API Master Test Kit, and not only has my pH gone up to 8.0 (whoa...), but the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels are all reading 0. A good thing for ammonia and nitrite, but I thought a level of 20-40 was healthy for nitrate? What am I doing (or not doing) wrong? Very confused... and is the pH level something to worry about? This is going to be a community tank, and I thought the pH was supposed to be lower... around 7.0?


Hello tash,

I agree with everyone saying that it is probably that your cycle hasn't even started due to a low bio-load. IMO, it is impossible to have 0 of everything in a fish tank. Ammonia, and nitrites should always be at zero, they are toxic to fish, even in small amounts. Nitrates are just LESS toxic than the others, but should not normally exceed 40ppm(that is the point where brain damage occurs for the fish if I'm not mistaken.) normally in a cycled tank, and with proper water changes and tank care, it wouldn't exceed that amount anyway. If you haven't read up on the nitrogen cycle, there are a lot of threads about it. keep us posted, and good luck


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

tashelby said:


> Ok, so. I added the first fish (4 Red Wag Platties) to my new tank Friday (5/11) night. 4 days later, they seem happy -- very active with healthy appetites. Now, I'm using the API Master Test Kit, and not only has my pH gone up to 8.0 (whoa...), but the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels are all reading 0. A good thing for ammonia and nitrite, but I thought a level of 20-40 was healthy for nitrate? What am I doing (or not doing) wrong? Very confused... and is the pH level something to worry about? This is going to be a community tank, and I thought the pH was supposed to be lower... around 7.0?


is the tank planted?

IME the 4-6 day point is critical for my new tanks. I don't add food for the first week to get the initial fish through that first week.

my .02


----------



## tashelby (May 10, 2012)

BBradbury said:


> Hello tash...
> 
> Depending on the size of the tank, four fish may not be enough to start the cycling process. If you don't get trace readings for ammonia or nitrites in the next few days, then I'd add some more fish. As long as you monitor the water for the above pollutants every day and change 25 percent of the tank water when needed, the fish will be fine. There won't be time for the ammonia and nitrites to get too high and hurt the fish. Nitrates at low levels won't hurt the fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Should I do PWC's while I'm waiting for the cycle to start? The water is still as clear as it was when I put the fish in (which is to say, slightly cloudy), and with no toxins registering yet, would it be ok (for the fish) if I waited a bit to do the first change?


----------



## tashelby (May 10, 2012)

beaslbob said:


> is the tank planted?
> 
> IME the 4-6 day point is critical for my new tanks. I don't add food for the first week to get the initial fish through that first week.
> 
> my .02


No, it's not planted. Yet. Still reading up on plants. Not sure I want to add them in just yet, because I'm so new to all this. It's confusing enough just figuring out the fish and the water balance. lol But eventually, yes, I'd like to have all the artificial plants removed and replaced with the real deal.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

just because the water is clear doesnt mean its not harming your fish! you should wait a week before testing the water, the ammonia should start to show then. in the first week you should be doing 10 to 15% water changes every other day then weekly with the amount depending on your readings. also are you adding de chlorinator to the water??????????


----------

